# No reverse in 4 speed trans..help



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

*No reverse, 4 speed tranny..help please*

I had my 65 restored, and the guy put the trans back in but I can't get it into reverse. I have access from the floor, the plate isn't in yet. I need to move the shifter toward the driver to get to reverse, but it won't get there.
All the levers and rods are connected, 1st-4th shift fine.
Any suggestions where to start?
Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You probably need to adjust the rods, if the shifter levers aren't centered it won't go into reverse.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

*got it*

Thanks Goat,
I got it last night, the shift linkage wasn't put on right. 
I appreciate your reply.
Paul


----------

